# New Big Boy Toys



## BigNic (Feb 17, 2009)

I just bought this NIB Mossberg 500 12 gauge yesterday. Factory 8-shot magazine, 20 inch barrel. Pictured with the little 6-shot 20 gauge I bought two months ago.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Lethaltxn (Mar 21, 2010)

Very nice!!! That's the one I wanted!


----------



## Garyshome (Nov 6, 2013)

Looks good!


----------

